# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  OMG: Bill Kristol is running ads to SUPPORT Amash!

## Warlord

Read it and weep, ladies:




> A conservative group is running ads in Rep. Justin Amash's congressional district urging voters to support for him after Amash became the only GOP lawmaker in Congress to back impeachment for President Donald Trump.
> 
> The group Republicans for the Rule of Law, which is headed by Trump critic and former Weekly Standard founder and editor *Bill Kristol*, is airing two ads on the Fox News show "Fox & Friends" in the Grand Rapids market for the next two days. 
> 
> The group is also designing print ads to run in a Grand Rapids newspaper, in addition to the broadcast and digital ads, a spokeswoman said. The advertising campaign in Michigan's 3rd District is expected to cost roughly $50,000.
> 
> "Our leaders all take an oath to defend and uphold the Constitution. It's a solemn agreement between the American people and those they choose to serve in government," Republicans for the Rule of Law said in a statement.


https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2019/06/19/political-insider-conservative-group-backs-amash-upholding-his-oath/1501263001/

Strange bedfellows, right? Will you take this assist?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Strange bedfellows, right? Will you take this assist?


No. There's more to this than meets the eye. I'm not sure what Kristol's game is here, unless he honestly sees impeachment as a viable possibility and wants to see it happen. But whatever is driving this, keeping Amash in Congress isn't it.

----------


## nikcers

Seems like neocons and Koch double agents infiltrated the liberty movement with Trojan horses to destroy us from the inside. First Ted Cruz and now Justin Amash? I want to think this is a dirty trick but after Ted Cruz I can only Trust Rand Paul. Rand Paul is the real deal everyone else seems to be imitation cheese. I remember when Ron Paul was running in 2011 the Koch's had brigaded the Ron Paul subreddit one of them admitted to me he was a payed schill for them.

----------


## Cleaner44

> No. There's more to this than meets the eye. I'm not sure what Kristol's game is here, unless he honestly sees impeachment as a viable possibility and wants to see it happen. But whatever is driving this, keeping Amash in Congress isn't it.


Kristol's game is simple, to push the GOP back to being a liberal party like it was under Bush. Kristol is _not_ a conservative. He and his neocon friends want Jeb! and others like him leading the GOP. Trump is the enemy of the establishment liberal Republicans. Kristol is a conservative in the same way that Ana Navarro is a conservative or Jennifer Rubin is a conservative. These people are liberals that want the GOP to be a liberal party. Even though Trump is a former Democrat, he is still to the right of these neocons Marxists. Mostly they hate that he isn't on board with their globalist agenda and puts America first.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Kristol's game is simple, to push the GOP back to being a liberal party like it was under Bush.


Supporting Amash accomplishes the exact opposite of that. He would be better off supporting Trump, along with literally every single other elected Republican in office anywhere in the country before supporting Amash if that's really his game.

----------


## EBounding

And Rubio and Lindsey are backing Trump.  If we're going to use the association fallacy, let's at least be consistent.

----------


## brushfire

Bill who?

----------


## donnay

Never Trumper's will band together for their own agenda.

----------


## dannno

> And Rubio and Lindsey are backing Trump.  If we're going to use the association fallacy, let's at least be consistent.


Does Bill Kristol have an election coming up?

Ohhhhhhhh snap.. I thought we were trying to be "consistent"..

----------


## dannno

> Never Trumper's will band together for their own agenda.


Unless they have an election coming up.. Then they pretend to like Trump.

----------


## brushfire

> Does Bill Kristol have an election coming up?


Money bomb anyone?   How about money for a bomb?

----------


## donnay

> Unless they have an election coming up.. Then they pretend to like Trump.


Exactly.

----------


## Sammy

That's bad news for Amash...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And Rubio and Lindsey are backing Trump.  If we're going to use the association fallacy, let's at least be consistent.


Lindsey lost his leader (McCain). Without McCain, Kristol’s agenda may no longer have a direct feed to Lindsey. Lindsey is a little lost.




> Kristol's game is simple, to push the GOP back to being a liberal party like it was under Bush. Kristol is _not_ a conservative. He and his neocon friends want Jeb! and others like him leading the GOP. Trump is the enemy of the establishment liberal Republicans. Kristol is a conservative in the same way that Ana Navarro is a conservative or Jennifer Rubin is a conservative. These people are liberals that want the GOP to be a liberal party. Even though Trump is a former Democrat, he is still to the right of these neocons Marxists. *Mostly they hate that he isn't on board with their globalist agenda* and puts America first.


Nail on the head. Neo-Trots are all globalists. They will support libertarians when they can find ones that will either abstain or support their war agenda. Top of their agenda is open borders and high on the agenda is no US tariffs. Never-Trump is also now a huge part of the left neocons agenda. Bill Kristol, as usual, is the prime example. Right now, the left neocons will support Amash because he is checking enough of their boxes. Ron Paul has dedicated nearly every episode this week to the Iran escalation. What has Amash said about Iran lately?

The teocons (think Cotton, Cruz, Rubio) have adapted and now try to influence Trump. But never doubt that it is a two pronged attack.

----------


## juleswin

> Read it and weep, ladies:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2019/06/19/political-insider-conservative-group-backs-amash-upholding-his-oath/1501263001/
> 
> Strange bedfellows, right? Will you take this assist?


Not just the people that support him, you have to look at see if there is any coordination between the two. If you can't find that, then it could be Kristol concern trolling Amash in order to undermine his campaign. The man is against neocon wars and unwarranted spying, no way Kristol is cool with that.

Btw, uber Zionist neocon Adelson still supports Trump, does that means we should all of a sudden be suspect of Trump and his MAGA agenda?

----------


## Warlord

The whole thing is truly baffling to me.  I wonder how Justin feels about it.

Kristol tweeted:




> "I say this as someone at odds with Amash on lots of issues important to me (and I think to him): All honor to Justin Amash, who has done so much today to set an example of constitutional responsibility and mature, civic discourse," Kristol reacted on Twitter at the time.

----------


## jkr

WHOA!

WTF

A TAR BABY BILL?REALLY??!?!?!?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Supporting Amash accomplishes the exact opposite of that. He would be better off supporting Trump, along with literally every single other elected Republican in office anywhere in the country before supporting Amash if that's really his game.


Not at all. Bill Kristol _doesn't_ support Amash, he supports the undermining of Trump. 

Kristol probably despises everything Amash stands for, as well as all other libertarians. The thing is that Amash is useful to the mission of Kristol. Amash is a nobody representative from a nothing district in MI and is only 1 out of 435 representatives. 

Bill Kristol and his gang don't care about Michigan's 3rd congressional district. The power is in the White House and the neocons desperately want to re-establish their influence and prominence. This makes Amash useful as a tool. I can assure you that Bill Kristol has no love for any libertarians, you me or Amash.

Now you might think to yourself that John Bolton proves that Trump and the neocons are on the same page. If that were the case, Bill Kristol wouldn't be bitching about Trump. 

Does Trump employ Bolton to get his opinions? Yes. Trump hires a wide variety of advisors from various backgrounds so he can see all angles of situations. He has always done this, well before politics. It is part of his decision making process. Trumps listen to all points of views first and then makes his own decisions last, and he is the final decider. He trusts his own judgement above all others, but wants maximum information.

Bill Kristol has no love for Trump. He want Trump gone. He wants the GOP to become the neocon party once again. He hates that Trump destroyed Jeb! Neocons live by the proverb:
The enemy of my enemy is my friend.

----------


## donnay

> Not at all. Bill Kristol _doesn't_ support Amash, he supports the undermining of Trump. 
> 
> Kristol probably despises everything Amash stands for, as well as all other libertarians. The thing is that Amash is useful to the mission of Kristol. Amash is a nobody representative from a nothing district in MI and is only 1 out of 435 representatives. 
> 
> Bill Kristol and his gang don't care about Michigan's 3rd congressional district. The power is in the White House and the neocons desperately want to re-establish their influence and prominence. This makes Amash useful as a tool. I can assure you that Bill Kristol has no love for any libertarians, you me or Amash.
> 
> Now you might think to yourself that John Bolton proves that Trump and the neocons are on the same page. If that were the case, Bill Kristol wouldn't be bitching about Trump. 
> 
> Does Trump employ Bolton to get his opinions? Yes. Trump hires a wide variety of advisors from various backgrounds so he can see all angles of situations. He has always done this, well before politics. It is part of his decision making process. Trumps listen to all points of views first and then makes his own decisions last, and he is the final decider. He trusts his own judgement above all others, but wants maximum information.
> ...


Well said.  I owe you a +rep.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Justin could have avoided this entirely if he didn't want to impeach Trump over Russiagate bs.

----------


## jmdrake

> And Rubio and Lindsey are backing Trump.  If we're going to use the association fallacy, let's at least be consistent.


^This

----------


## cruzrulez

my god, what a fiasco this will become. Amash is now totally a gon-er. He will lose his seat in the house, and his farewell remembrance will be his alliance with Kristol of the new world odor. Anyone defending Amash for his misdeeds now has to deal with defending Bill Kristol!!!  hahahahahaha

----------


## Swordsmyth

Amash is making all the right friends.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Origanalist

> my god, what a fiasco this will become. Amash is now totally a gon-er. He will lose his seat in the house, and his farewell remembrance will be his alliance with Kristol of the new world odor. Anyone defending Amash for his misdeeds now has to deal with defending Bill Kristol!!!  hahahahahaha


Guilt by association, get that weak ass $#@! out of here.

----------


## Libertea Party

Wow can't believe I missed this until now. Yeah, honestly don't know what to make of it.

Kristol could just genuinely believe that Trump is such a menace and is willing to help anyone that stands up to him. 

It doesn't hurt that Amash overcoming a Trump backed challenger would be a little embarrassing to Trump. He also might appreciate the rounds it makes in the DC news cycle. I think he'd also have Kristol's support for a 3rd party run frankly which is scary and a sign that we should be careful about supporting that. Remember Evan McMullin?

----------


## cruzrulez

> Wow can't believe I missed this until now. Yeah, honestly don't know what to make of it.
> 
> Kristol could just genuinely believe that Trump is such a menace and is willing to help anyone that stands up to him. 
> 
> It doesn't hurt that Amash overcoming a Trump backed challenger would be a little embarrassing to Trump. He also might appreciate the rounds it makes in the DC news cycle. I think he'd also have Kristol's support for a 3rd party run frankly which is scary and a sign that we should be careful about supporting that. Remember Evan McMullin?



Amash seriously needs to disavow kristol before it's too late.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Seems like neocons and Koch double agents infiltrated the liberty movement with Trojan horses to destroy us from the inside. First Ted Cruz and now Justin Amash? I want to think this is a dirty trick but after Ted Cruz I can only Trust Rand Paul. Rand Paul is the real deal everyone else seems to be imitation cheese. I remember when Ron Paul was running in 2011 the Koch's had brigaded the Ron Paul subreddit one of them admitted to me he was a payed schill for them.


Well of course that's it. Amash has been a double agent voting for small government all these years just so he could spring a trap like this. I wish we had 100 more double agents like Amash.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Amash seriously needs to disavow kristol before it's too late.


If my enemies want to give me money and support I'd take it.

----------


## cruzrulez

> If my enemies want to give me money and support I'd take it.


Seems like a good idea until you lose your strong base. Where will he be when none of his supporters will caucus for him because he decides to align with kristol"? Then all he does is bash Trump all day and lose his soft support!???  

PLEASE AMASH, DISAVOW KRISTOL BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Seems like a good idea until you lose your strong base. Where will he be when none of his supporters will caucus for him because he decides to align with kristol"? Then all he does is bash Trump all day and lose his soft support!???  
> 
> PLEASE AMASH, DISAVOW KRISTOL BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!


What proof do you have that he's going to loose his base? The over 90% of the time he's voted with Trump this year proof?

Unless you have some inside info that Amash is going to do a 180 on policy, he's not aligning with Kristol. 

He has no reason to disavow Kristol, or the klan for that matter, since he doesn't espouse their views.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well of course that's it. Amash has been a double agent voting for small government all these years just so he could spring a trap like this. I wish we had 100 more double agents like Amash.


He's showing all the signs of a defector, just like Flake.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> He's showing all the signs of a defector, just like Flake.


So Flake is a defector because he voted 85% with Heritage his last term and had a 77% lifetime record?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So Flake is a defector because he voted 85% with Heritage his last term and had a 77% lifetime record?


The JBS ratings are better:

https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=F000444

*Name: Jeff Flake**Senate: Arizona, Republican**Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 79%**Status:* Former Member of the Senate

*Score Breakdown:*
69%  (115th Congress: 2017-2018); 76% (114th Congress: 2015-2016); 67%  (113th Congress: 2013-2014); 81% (112th Congress: 2011-2012); 94% (111th  Congress: 2009-2010); 77% (110th Congress: 2007-2008); 61% (109th  Congress: 2005-2006); 85% (108th Congress: 2003-2004); 87% (107th  Congress: 2001-2002)


He sold out and did everything he could to keep Trump from nominating good conservative judges and help with the Treasonous coup:


*Flake Vows to Oppose Judges Unless Mueller Bill Gets a Vote*He was rewarded:
*Jeff Flake In Talks for Position at CBS*

----------


## loveshiscountry

> The JBS ratings are better:
> 
> https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=F000444
> 
> *Name: Jeff Flake**Senate: Arizona, Republican**Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 79%**Status:* Former Member of the Senate
> 
> *Score Breakdown:*
> 69%  (115th Congress: 2017-2018); 76% (114th Congress: 2015-2016); 67%  (113th Congress: 2013-2014); 81% (112th Congress: 2011-2012); 94% (111th  Congress: 2009-2010); 77% (110th Congress: 2007-2008); 61% (109th  Congress: 2005-2006); 85% (108th Congress: 2003-2004); 87% (107th  Congress: 2001-2002)
> 
> ...


Decent votes. Not great. He voted to confirm Kavanaugh

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Supporting Amash accomplishes the exact opposite of that [_moving the GOP leftward_]. He would be better off supporting Trump, along with literally every single other elected Republican in office anywhere in the country before supporting Amash if that's really his game.


Indeed, but Kristol might have personal, non-policy reasons for wanting to remove Trump. 

For instance, it might be that, due to personal animosities, Kristol is off the gravy train in Trump's GOP.

He might be angling for a nice sinecure at some Think Tank down the road. 

It's also possible, but much less likely, that this is actually an effort to undermine Amash.

----------


## juleswin

> Seems like a good idea until you lose your strong base. Where will he be when none of his supporters will caucus for him because he decides to align with kristol"? Then all he does is bash Trump all day and lose his soft support!???  
> 
> PLEASE AMASH, DISAVOW KRISTOL BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!


Resurrected old account who hates the LP and Amash. Must be another SS clone account

----------


## PAF

> The JBS ratings are better:
> 
> https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=F000444
> 
> *Name: Jeff Flake**Senate: Arizona, Republican**Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 79%**Status:* Former Member of the Senate
> 
> *Score Breakdown:*
> 69%  (115th Congress: 2017-2018); 76% (114th Congress: 2015-2016); 67%  (113th Congress: 2013-2014); 81% (112th Congress: 2011-2012); 94% (111th  Congress: 2009-2010); 77% (110th Congress: 2007-2008); 61% (109th  Congress: 2005-2006); 85% (108th Congress: 2003-2004); 87% (107th  Congress: 2001-2002)
> 
> ...


Yet you just told me in another thread that Index ratings in the 70’s was acceptable.

LOL

No thanks. Though I do not bother to vote national circus party anymore, I will stick to supporting only those with 90% or better.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yet you just told me in another thread that Index ratings in the 70’s was acceptable.
> 
> LOL
> 
> No thanks. Though I do not bother to vote national circus party anymore, I will stick to supporting only those with 90% or better.


He was acceptable until he sold out.

I also told you I don't really like them unless they are in the 80's or better.

----------


## cruzrulez

> Resurrected old account who hates the LP and Amash. Must be another SS clone account



yeah, this place is demoralizing due to a number of factors. I had an account registered in '08, been lurking since '07.

----------


## sylcfh

John Bolton once said he'd support Ron Paul. Who cares? Rats desperately try to cling to anything to save themselves.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> John Bolton once said he'd support Ron Paul. Who cares? Rats desperately try to cling to anything to save themselves.


Kristol isn't the only scumbag who suddenly likes Amash, when all the wrong people start slapping you on the back you should question the path you have chosen.

----------


## timosman

> Indeed, but Kristol might have personal, non-policy reasons for wanting to remove Trump. 
> 
> For instance, it might be that, due to personal animosities, Kristol is off the gravy train in Trump's GOP.
> 
> He might be angling for a nice sinecure at some Think Tank down the road. 
> 
> It's also possible, but much less likely, that this is actually an effort to undermine Amash.


Pathetic if true.

----------


## kahless

> What proof do you have that he's going to loose his base? The over 90% of the time he's voted with Trump this year proof?
> 
> Unless you have some inside info that Amash is going to do a 180 on policy, he's not aligning with Kristol. 
> 
> He has no reason to disavow Kristol, or the klan for that matter, since he doesn't espouse their views.


Really? When Trump needed him this is how he voted.

Making concealed-carry firearm permits valid across state lines.
Amash Voted "No".
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-.../house-bill/38
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2017/roll663.xml

H.J.Res.2 - Proposing a balanced budget amendment to the Constitution of the United States.
 Amash - Voted "No"
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...t-resolution/2
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2018/roll138.xml

Overturning President Trumps emergency declaration for border wall funding (245-182)
Feb. 26, 2019
Amash - Voted Yes
H.J.Res.46 - Relating to a national emergency declared by the President on February 15, 2019.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-...-resolution/46
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2019/roll094.xml

Overriding President Trumps veto of a bill that overturned his emergency declaration for border wall funding (248-181)
March 26
Amash - Voted Yes
H.J.Res.46 - Relating to a national emergency declared by the President on February 15, 2019.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-...-resolution/46
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2019/roll127.xml

Constitutional balanced budget amendment (233-184)
April 12, 2018
Amash - Voted No
H.J.Res.2 - Proposing a balanced budget amendment to the Constitution of the United States.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...t-resolution/2
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2018/roll138.xml

Penalizing states and localities that have sanctuary laws on immigration (228-195)
June 29, 2017
Amash - Voted No

H.R.3003 - No Sanctuary for Criminals Act
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...ouse-bill/3003
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2017/roll342.xml

Budget resolution to repeal the Affordable Care Act (227-198)
Jan. 13, 2017 
Amash - Voted No
S.Con.Res.3 - A concurrent resolution setting forth the congressional budget for the United States Government for fiscal year 2017 and setting forth the appropriate budgetary levels for fiscal years 2018 through 2026.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...t-resolution/3
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2017/roll058.xml

Repeal of an FCC rule barring internet providers from sharing data on customers activities (215-205)
March 28, 2017
Amash - Voted No
S.J.Res.34 - A joint resolution providing for congressional disapproval under chapter 8 of title 5, United States Code, of the rule submitted by the Federal Communications Commission relating to "Protecting the Privacy of Customers of Broadband and Other Telecommunications Services".
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...-resolution/34
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2017/roll202.xml[/QUOTE]

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Really? When Trump needed him this is how he voted.
> 
> Making concealed-carry firearm permits valid across state lines.
> Amash Voted "No".
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-.../house-bill/38
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2017/roll663.xml
> 
> H.J.Res.2 - Proposing a balanced budget amendment to the Constitution of the United States.
>  Amash - Voted "No"
> ...


lol @ When Trump needed him. So he didn't need him on all the other votes that he voted with him on?

btw The two that I bolded were the only two where Massie and Amash differed. So is Massie not good too?

----------


## kahless

> lol @ When Trump needed him. So he didn't need him on all the other votes that he voted with him on?


huh?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> huh?


When he voted with Trump all those other times, did those times not matter? Did that clear it up?

----------


## kahless

> When he voted with Trump all those other times, did those times not matter? Did that clear it up?


How do you justify Amash's voting record that I posted?  How do you justify Amash open borders policy that will certainly grow government and ensure a future of big government politicians being elected?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> lol @ When Trump needed him. So he didn't need him on all the other votes that he voted with him on?
> 
> btw The two that I bolded were the only two where Massie and Amash differed. So is Massie not good too?


Yeah, looking over those votes they mainly look like votes Ron Paul would have cast the same way Amash did too.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> How do you justify Amash's voting record that I posted?  How do you justify Amash open borders policy that will certainly grow government and ensure a future of big government politicians being elected?


How do you justify getting in a conversation with me and ignoring what I've posted when you respond?

----------


## Anti Federalist

on hold

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Ron would have voted in favor of keeping the Affordable Care Act?


Amash didn't vote in favor of keeping the Affordable Care Act. He voted against replacing it with Trumpcare, just like Rand and Massie did. If you pretend you don't know Dr. No would have voted no on that one too, you're lying.

----------


## kahless

> How do you justify getting in a conversation with me and ignoring what I've posted when you respond?


I posted a few very important issues where Amash failed.  Was that not enough?  Listen I was a fan of his in this forum, I got conned to but is that where we are now overlooking someone that has screwed us because at one time it appeared he was one of us?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Amash didn't vote in favor of keeping the Affordable Care Act. He voted against replacing it with Trumpcare, just like Rand and Massie did. If you pretend you don't know Dr. No would have voted no on that one too, you're lying.


If that is *in fact* what that vote *was*, then I retract my statements.

It's buried in an Omnibus spending bill that I am not taking five hours to decipher.

I'll take your word for it, this time.

See how reasonable I can be.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> If that is *in fact* what that vote *was*, then I retract my statements.


For crying out loud man, why are you even commenting at all if you're so ignorant?

This wasn't some secret vote that went under the radar.

----------


## kahless

> Amash didn't vote in favor of keeping the Affordable Care Act. He voted against replacing it with Trumpcare, just like Rand and Massie did. If you pretend you don't know Dr. No would have voted no on that one too, you're lying.


Bull$#@!, misinformation in favor of "your guy".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> For crying out loud man, why are you even commenting at all if you're so ignorant?
> 
> This wasn't some secret vote that went under the radar.


Yeah, I missed the gist of it...not all of us are perfect, like you.

It *appears* he voted against repeal.

Show me why I am "ignorant".

That is *why* I commented.

You know, to ask questions and obtain information...

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I posted a few very important issues where Amash failed.  Was that not enough?  Listen I was a fan of his in this forum, I got conned to but is that where we are now overlooking someone that has screwed us because at one time it appeared he was one of us?


Maybe I missed your point. It looked like a copy and paste to me. I also noted the votes of another conservative Thomas Massie.

You're the only one trying to con people here. Explain the 94 score here

I wish we had 100 more like him who con us and still score  94.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Bull$#@!, misinformation in favor of "your guy".


Not just one of my guys, all of them. The reason this website exists is to support candidates who vote no on bills like that one.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Yeah, I missed the gist of it...not all of us are perfect, like you.
> 
> It *appears* he voted against repeal.
> 
> Show me why I am "ignorant".
> 
> That is *why* I commented.
> 
> You know, to ask questions and obtain information...


Because you've been here since 2007, and supported Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Amash, and Massie in the face of numerous complaints from "conservative" Republicans for votes just like that one. You've seen it play out over and over. You're not just some seeker coming here to get your questions about Ron Paul answered. You should already know the drill. And when you see that there was a bill being sold as an Obamacare repeal and all the establishment Republicans voted for it but our guys voted against it, the first thing that should cross your mind is, "What's in the fine print?" and not, "Justin Amash is a Bolshevik."

And because all the Obamacare repeal attempts, both good and bad, were discussed here ad nauseam when they happened. If Amash had voted against a clean Obamacare repeal in 2017, why would we just now discover that in a "conservative" anti-Amash cut-and-paste of votes where he bucked the party leaders?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Because you've been here since 2007, and supported Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Amash, and Massie in the face of numerous complaints from "conservative" Republicans for votes just like that one. You've seen it play out over and over. You're not just some seeker coming here to get your questions about Ron Paul answered. You should already know the drill. And when you see that there was a bill being sold as an Obamacare repeal and all the establishment Republicans voted for it but our guys voted against it, the first thing that should cross your mind is, "What's in the fine print?" and not, "Justin Amash is a Bolshevik."
> 
> And because all the Obamacare repeal attempts, both good and bad, were discussed here ad nauseam when they happened. If Amash had voted against a clean Obamacare repeal in 2017, why would we just now discover that in a "conservative" anti-Amash cut-and-paste of votes where he bucked the party leaders?


Yes, I have...and trust me I have a hard enough time staying ahead of all this. The bull$#@! piles up so fast you need wings to stay above it.




> And when you see that there was a bill being sold as an Obamacare repeal and all the establishment Republicans voted for it but our guys voted against it, the first thing that should cross your mind is, "What's in the fine print?" and not, "Justin Amash is a Bolshevik."


So far I have not be able to glean *exactly* what this *particular* no vote did, so my comment remains on hold.

Never did call him a Bolshevik though.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And because all the Obamacare repeal attempts, both good and bad, were discussed here ad nauseam when they happened.


And that's probably why I missed it, since I sometimes don't have the time to wade through twenty pages of:

"$#@! you, you're a statist!"

"No, $#@! *you*, you're a communist!"

----------


## Superfluous Man

> So far I have not be able to glean *exactly* what this *particular* no vote did, so my comment remains on hold.


Here's the link to the resolution given in the same post from Kahless that you saw it in. Just the summary on the front page is enough to show you it's not a clean Obamacare repeal.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...t-resolution/3

Here's a thread that you started in March of 2017 when you apparently understood full well that the previous Obamacare repeal bills weren't really that.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...re-repeal-bill

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Originally Posted by *kahless*  
> 
>  				Justin Clinton Amash has to go back!
> 
> Amash Fires Back at Trump for ‘Racist and Disgusting’ Tweet
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...gusting-tweet/
> 
> That cuck is getting savaged in comments and rightfully so. At this  point I will celebrate the day that traitor leaves Congress and I am  sorry-embarrassed that I used to support him - cheer him on here.
> 
> The good thing is he further solidified his political career is toast after this. Good riddance.


Bill Kristol actually says Republicans should attack President Trump to defend “The Squad” from his criticisms

----------


## Swordsmyth

Tom Norton, the Republican Challenger to Trump-hating Justin Amash, is banned from Instagram.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Tom Norton, the Republican Challenger to Trump-hating Justin Amash, is banned from Instagram.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


All hail our Feudal overlords.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> All hail our Feudal overlords. May other property owners exercise their rights to the disadvantage of this $#@!tard


Hear Hear

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hear Hear


So they don't have a fiduciary duty to their stockholders?

And you dared to dispute that corporations are about power and not money.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So they don't have a fiduciary duty to their stockholders?


Sure, but that doesn't prevent them from doing this, even if it does reduce profits, which it may or may not.



> And you dared to dispute that corporations are about power and not money.


Corporations are overwhelmingly seeking to maximize profits, and nothing else. 

Some have other motivations as well, if not exclusively. 

I never said otherwise.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Sure, but that doesn't prevent them from doing this, even if it does reduce profits, which it may or may not.


It does prevent them and it will reduce their profits, they are alienating half or more of their customers and potential customers.





> Corporations are overwhelmingly seeking to maximize profits, and nothing else.


That's why they take $8Billion dollar loses in the name of being "Woke"?




> Some have other motivations as well, if not exclusively. 
> 
> I never said otherwise.





> If there's a corporation actually abusing anyone, it it because it has partnered with government.
> 
> ...and then the problem isn't that it's a corporation, but that it (whatever it is) is partnered with government.
> 
> Government can just as well give special privileges to an LLC, a  partnership, a church, a individual, a school, etc, etc.


They are either abusing their stockholders or their customers or both.

There are a few old fashioned corporations that care about making money first and foremost but they have become a tiny exception, most are now the left hand of the ruling class that is used to abuse people in ways governments are supposed to be restricted from doing in modern western countries and they are all in bed with governments and receive benefits to ensure their monopoly or cartel status.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It does prevent them and it will reduce their profits, they are alienating half or more of their customers and potential customers.
> 
> That's why they take $8Billion dollar loses in the name of being "Woke"?
> 
> They are either abusing their stockholders or their customers or both.


If you say so...

...guess you better send a letter to the shareholders and tell them to sue.




> There are a few old fashioned corporations that care about making money first and foremost but they have become a tiny exception


It ought to be awfully easy to outcompete almost any corporation then; go get em tiger. 




> most are now the left hand of the ruling class that is used to abuse people in ways governments are supposed to be restricted from doing in modern western countries and they are all in bed with governments and receive benefits to ensure their monopoly or cartel status.


"The state is giving privileges to businesses, what should be done?"

"How about abolish the privileges?"

"Pft, that's stupid, abolish the businesses."

...makes sense

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "The state is giving privileges to businesses, what should be done?"
> 
> "How about abolish the privileges?"
> 
> "Pft, that's stupid, abolish the businesses."
> 
> ...makes sense


That's not what I said, you on the other hand specifically praised them for a bad thing.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> That's not what I said


Sure it is

The focus of your babbling was about how evil the corporations are, not what the state's doing. 




> you on the other hand specifically praised them for a bad thing.


It's not my problem that you don't understand how corporate fiduciary duties work. 

And besides, this is a farce; you don't give a $#@! about fiduciary duties or the shareholders.

You're just pissed that the Trumpy $#@!tard was banned.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Justin Amash is a turd burglar, he doesn't see the long game, or the end  result of what his decisions are. I do not care ideology he pretends to be from....his open treason with the left, is digusting. If you dislike trump for foreign policy fine....hes not exactly worse than previous 2 turds in office, but if you think he should be impeached  for "russiagate" youre insane. russiagate is a fabricated democrat communist propaganda war

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Sure it is
> 
> The focus of your babbling was about how evil the corporations are, not what the state's doing.


Talking about bad people doing bad things is not at all the same as calling for a specific response.







> It's not my problem that you don't understand how corporate fiduciary duties work. 
> 
> And besides, this is a farce; you don't give a $#@! about fiduciary duties or the shareholders.
> 
> You're just pissed that the Trumpy $#@!tard was banned.


I care that our would be rulers (who are not at all libertarian) are using corporations to censor politics because they can't use government to do it yet.
It doesn't matter how they achieve tyrannical control.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

JBS score: 94%
Freedomworks score: 100%
Liberty for All score: 93%
GOA score: A+
Numbers USA score: 90%
Votes in line with Trump: 62.8%
Sounds just like a Demoncrat. With enemies like that, who needs friends?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here's the link to the resolution given in the same post from Kahless that you saw it in. Just the summary on the front page is enough to show you it's not a clean Obamacare repeal.
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...t-resolution/3
> 
> Here's a thread that you started in March of 2017 when you apparently understood full well that the previous Obamacare repeal bills weren't really that.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...re-repeal-bill


Thanks...can't keep it all straight.

----------


## Krugminator2

> That's why they take $8Billion dollar loses in the name of being "Woke"?



Who is taking an $8 billion loss to be woke? Are you talking about Nike? Facebook?  Google.

It is funny all the arm chair people who think they know better than the most successful companies in the world. Scoreboard says otherwise.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> So Flake is a defector because he voted 85% with Heritage his last term and had a 77% lifetime record?


He was for open borders.  He was great in his early years in the House, but I noticed him changing years before he went to the Senate.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Who is taking an $8 billion loss to be woke? Are you talking about Nike? Facebook?  Google.
> 
> It is funny all the arm chair people who think they know better than the most successful companies in the world. Scoreboard says otherwise.


Gillette was what I was referring to if I remember correctly, they came out and said that their anti-man campaign had cost them $8B but it was "worth it".

----------

